# Internet problem? Compatibility issue?



## matrixx (Nov 13, 2014)

I have BSNL broadband connection to my home pc.

Since last 3 days, I am facing unusual internet problem. On Chrome & FF, union bank and icici direct site not open & other regular site like Techenclave, GMail etc takes reasonable time.

This was not witnessed before I changed mobo-new Pentium G2030 with Gigabyte H61M-S board. The old one was Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.2 GHz) with Intel D945GCNL Mother Board

What is the culprit?

1) Broadband Connection ??- But, BSNL works fine. Wifi is just perfect and ok.
2) New mobo compability issue? - Just emerging in mind but not sure as I am not expert. Upgrading rig would not be impact surfing speed, I assume.
3) Union bank & ICICI Direct not open on both-Chrome & FFox. Other site opens slowly. Internet getting slow.

Message appeared:
The Webpage is not available
The connection has timed out.

whats problem? pl guide. Home PC work held up.


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2014)

set ur dns settings to google & open dns alternately and check.

*developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
*www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/opendns-ip-addresses/


----------



## kool (Nov 14, 2014)

I am also facing some issue in BSNL broadband 1445 plan. 

Using  wifi i am unable to open paytm/frecharge/instagram apps in my any Android mobile/tablet. 

I am using "Hotspot Sheild Elite VPN" app for connecting these apps. I have changed DNS also, but didnt helped me. I scare to use VPN app.


----------



## matrixx (Nov 21, 2014)

icebags said:


> set ur dns settings to google & open dns alternately and check.
> 
> *developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
> *www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/opendns-ip-addresses/



Drivers installed for motherboard and DNS changed. Now, works just smooth and fine. thanks.

Just one question, should I keep checking on driver updates by mother board OEM. If yes, any setting to get auto updates ONLY for this motherboard drivers?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

If your current driver is working fine and you are not facing any issues no need to update to the latest driver unnecessarily - only update driver when you have to.


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2014)

yup. don't try to fix something that's not broken !


----------



## matrixx (Nov 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> If your current driver is working fine and you are not facing any issues no need to update to the latest driver unnecessarily - only update driver when you have to.





icebags said:


> yup. don't try to fix something that's not broken !



Ok not bothering much on updates now.

Seems that local shop technician just sold mobo; not checking even to updates drivers. 
I downloaded & installed drivers. However, today, with my bit surprise I found RealTek HD Audio Manager. 
I love RealTek HD & lost it in old mobo in 2012. 
So happy to have 5.1 Ch original hi-fi sound from Creative 5.1 system again.

Now, concerning if I miss any other software I need to activate like RealTek found all of sudden i.e. without my knowledge.

Pl enlighten me if I am not aware of any other software activation after downloading drivers folder.


----------



## icebags (Nov 28, 2014)

u can see uninstalled hardware from my computer (right click) > properties > device manager. 

where u used that creative driver, had some creative basic card ? i have creative some extremegamer card, sounds much depthy than realtech or onboard anything .....


----------

